# combatability of wood shrimp?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Would a wood shrimp get along with a small native darter? Would the darter attack the shrimp? I like both of them and want both in my tank.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I think they would get along good.... I have a freshwater goby thing in a tank with wood shrimp...


----------

